# Embriodery Digitazing software for Mac OS



## BestBordados+ (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello!

I have been looking for a Digitazing software that runs in Mac OS... I need to digitize logos for embroidery. And we have one software runing in windows. But I also have Mac and some times I need to digitize on it.

I know there is a plugin for illustrator (I don't know if it's for Mac) But I want a full features embroidery software that runs on Mac.

Does someone know something about it?

Thanks!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I know that Embroidery Office 9 is PC based because Corel Draw imports directly into it but here is some information about Wilcom at the very bottom it explains how you can use it with Mac it seems as though you would need the Mac Bootcamp to run it..

Operating System Compatibility


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Short answer.
No, there is no full featured embroidery software written for Mac, that I am aware of.
I have seen the odd bit of software that converts from one format to another (home machines)
But nothing for the commercial embroiderer or digitizer.

The newer intel/macs will probably be able to run your windows embroidery software.


----------



## BestBordados+ (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for your fast answers.
Well.. I belive that using bootcamp or Paralells i can run windows on my intel based mac book pro... but I wanted a native OSx digitazing software... Maybe not full featured... but something that allow me to open and do some editing on the embriodery file.

If someone else can help, is welcome!


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

I have heard about Embroidery I2. It is a plugin for Illustrator/CorelDraw.
put out by Pulse DG - don't know the cost.
Haven't see much written about it.

More Info Here --> Mac Users - Create embroidery inside Adobe Illustrator


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I believe that Punto is native Macintosh software. Have a look:

http://www.embwizard.com/Punto.html

-James


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

jemmyell said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe that Punto is native Macintosh software. Have a look:
> 
> ...


This is a more up to date link
https://www.softeamweb.com/product.php?name=Punto&section=1

_"For best performance, we recommend the following hardware and software:_


_Mac OS X v.10.5."_


----------

